# Puentear salida de dos canales



## pavlo641 (Feb 26, 2007)

Hola, tengo un amplificador estereo, es decir, de dos canales y quisiera saber si hay alguna forma de puentear la salida de los dos canales para usar un solo parlante, aunque pierda lo estereo. Salu2


----------



## Dano (Feb 26, 2007)

Eso que tu dices se puede pero hay que tener en cuenta que puede presentar inestabilidad térmica sobre los amplificador.
El nombre que se le da a este tipo de configuración es BRIGE o desfase a 180°.

Explicación del dibujo: el amplificador que tiene en la entrada conectada la señal de audio(Amplificador A), la salida sera conectada al positivo del parlante.
El amplificador que tenga la entrada de audio conectada a tierra(Amplificador B), la salida será conectada al negativo del parlante

Saludos

PD: Esta configuración no funciona si se usa un integrado que amplifique las dos líneas de salida.

PD2: Si no se entiende me explico mejor.


----------



## pavlo641 (Feb 26, 2007)

Muchas gracias, creo que voy a usar con dos parlantes nomas porque estoy implicaria un gran cambio a hacer en el amplificador y no tengo ganas de hacerlo jejeje. Salu2


----------



## Dano (Feb 26, 2007)

Como mencioné anteriormente no es muy recomendable hacer esta configuración y si puedes evitarla mejor. En amplificador profesionales se usa esta configuración pero con baja carga ohmica  ya que hace que aumente mucho la temperatura.

Saludos


----------



## palomo (Feb 26, 2007)

hola amigo pavlo641 este tipo de  conexión si es posible solo que ten en cuenta que algunas frecuencias se van ha cancelar y en algunos casos he visto que algunos amplificador no soportan este tipo de puenteado y por consecuencia su muerte eminente, mi consejo seria que si quieres conectar un solo parlante a tu amplificador y obtener el doble de potencia te armes el circuito que el amigo luciperro subio en el post marcado como "diagrama de amplificador" el cual esta como destacado, en el cual explica como se debe de conectar y su armado es de lo mas sencillo, esto si te gusta la electronica (cosa que no lo dudo al entrar en este foro) solo tendras que hacer pequeñas modificaciones a tu amplificador, pero el resultado es satisfactorio no dudes en hacer un poco de trabajo, veras que se aprende mucho en este foro


----------



## capitanp (Feb 26, 2007)

palomo dijo:
			
		

> hola amigo pavlo641 este tipo de  conexión si es posible solo que ten en cuenta que algunas frecuencias se van ha cancelar y en algunos casos he visto que algunos amplificador no soportan este tipo de puenteado y por consecuencia su muerte eminente, mi consejo seria que si quieres conectar un solo parlante a tu amplificador y obtener el doble de potencia te armes el circuito que el amigo luciperro subio en el post marcado como "diagrama de amplificador" el cual esta como destacado, en el cual explica como se debe de conectar y su armado es de lo mas sencillo, esto si te gusta la electronica (cosa que no lo dudo al entrar en este foro) solo tendras que hacer pequeñas modificaciones a tu amplificador, pero el resultado es satisfactorio no dudes en hacer un poco de trabajo, veras que se aprende mucho en este foro



NO palomo estas equivocado si tu desfasas 180º un canal del otro, esto solo susede si ambos canales estan en fase generalmente en los medios de una señal estereo


----------



## pavlo641 (Feb 27, 2007)

capitanp dijo:
			
		

> palomo dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No entendi nada de eso ultimo. ¿Alguien me lo puede explicar?


----------



## mutante31 (Feb 27, 2007)

Saludos a todos
hermano he travajado con este sistema vastante  y les digo que el rendimiento es tenaz ojo que hay que tener buenas bocinas y transistores originales .utilize un desfasador  para unir las placas aqui luciperro tiene uno que lo quiero provar por que entre otras cosas los que yo uso son con transistores y en amplificador de 8-12-16y 20 transistores huuuff tremendo , pero mas grandes tengo problemas.
si no le da miedo la temperatura y animese  prueve


----------



## pavlo641 (Feb 27, 2007)

Todavia estoy decidiendo si lo hago o no ya que si levanta la temperatura seria un problema porque actualmente ya estoy teniendo problemas de recalentamiento en mi amplificador.


----------



## mutante31 (Feb 27, 2007)

La disipacion de potencia y tensión siempre va a jenerar calor..cualquier amplificador por pequeño que sea si sele aplica la tensión suficiente sobre sus componentes va a jenerar calor  pero si usted esta teniendo problemas de temperatura  ojo revise haver que pasa  incluso  de pronto esa temperatura tan alta  es lo que no le ha dejado rendir el amplificador....
verifique sus voltajes
verifique la disipaciom,la ventilacion ,el ajuste de las vias  asi de pronto ni tiene que cambiar de sistema amigo  8)


----------



## pavlo641 (Feb 27, 2007)

Ya esta todo revisado, capas le coloque un ventilador, porque esta intentando mantenerlo con disipacion pasiva. Aca te dejo el esquema para que veas cual es mi amplificador.

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/amp20st/index.htm

Salu2


----------



## RUDA (Feb 27, 2007)

Hola a todos, para el amigo que inicio el post le comento que algunos integrados de salida son calentones por así llamarlos de hecho trabajan bien al llegar a cierta temperatura, pero ojo tampoco debe ser un horno micro-ondas, si el amplificador en su configuración normal esta calentando mucho y el rendimiento es por debajo de su capacidad normal para el cual fue concebido entonces estamos frente a un problema de: 1) o estoy trabajando con una fuente insuficiente que exije a mi CI. 2) lo tengo mal polarizado. 3) el disipador es chico o no esta bien montado ni anclado al CI.
Espero haber despejado dudas pero ojo si tengo un integrado de 10W no le puedo pedir peras al olmo. De que circuito hablamos, si podes subir un esquema de como lo armastes mejor........RUDA


----------



## pavlo641 (Feb 27, 2007)

En la respuesta anterior deje el link de donde saque el esquema, y lo he armado siguiendo fielmente este esquema. La fuente tiene la potencia suficiente y el disipador es mas grande que el que pide, nada mas que sin ventilador. Salu2


----------



## capitanp (Feb 27, 2007)

pero... hubieses empezado por decir que amplificador era, fijate esto en la pag 5

http://grupos.unican.es/dyvci/ruizrg/postscript/Componentes/LM1876.pdf

hay esta la configuracion bridge que nesesitas   

y stos integraditos son de calentar mucho   


saldos


----------



## pavlo641 (Feb 27, 2007)

Muchisimas gracias Capitanp. Ahora otra duda, como conectaria para hacer que mi amplificador tenga Stand By? Porque se que patas del integrado son pero a donde las conecto para desconectar el amplificador? Salu2


----------



## capitanp (Feb 28, 2007)

el mute y es stby se activan aplicandoles +V , tine un circuito si quies activarlos desde un mico o una fuente e +5V en la pag 13

Saludos


----------



## pavlo641 (Feb 28, 2007)

Muchas gracias, disculpa por preguntar cosas que estan explicadas en el datasheet pero es que no entiendo mucho ingles. Salu2


----------



## pavlo641 (Feb 28, 2007)

Te refieres a este circuito?



Me surgen dudas:
_que es el logic imput? ¿es el imput normal o que es?

_¿Hay que hacer eso para cada canal?

_¿Lo puedo activar con un interruptor que permita o corte el paso de los 5v?

Salu2


----------



## capitanp (Mar 2, 2007)

el mute y es stby se activan aplicandoles +V


----------



## pavlo641 (Mar 10, 2007)

Ya entendi eso, pero en una parte el circuito ese tiene una "entrada logica" o algo asi y mi duda es que va ahi? Salu2


----------



## ivanutn (Ene 19, 2008)

por el tema del puenteado, vienen integrados que se usan en consolas que son para hacer las salidas balanceadas, que he visto que se usa  para puentear amilificadores con LM3886

igual, antes de puentear un equipo estereo hay que ver si la fuente tiene potencia de sobra, sino se vera limitada la potencia de salida


----------

